# Newsscript in HTML Tabelle...?



## Gimbar (2. Mai 2002)

Ich hab mein ne seite mit tabellen gemacht, nun möchte ich ein Newsscript mit einbauen, das natürlich in einer tabelle (In einer großen Zelle, in der Mitte des HTMLDokumentes) erscheinen soll. Nun weiß ich aber nicht was genau ich da einegeben muss, sodass das newsscript in dieser tabelle erscheint!!! ich hab gehört man einen include Befehl einegebn, doch weiß ich net wie!!!
Bitte helft mir!!!


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (2. Mai 2002)

hi,

poste doch einfach deinen code + den nötigen newsscript code, dann sollte sich schon jemand finden, der dir eine antwort liefert


----------



## Psyclic (3. Mai 2002)

es gibt 4 möglichkeiten:

Iframe <- die einfachste


```
[iFrame src="DeinNewsScript.datei" width="Breite" height="Höhe"][/iframe]
```

bitte die "[" und "]" durch "<" und ">" ersetzen 

php <- dein server muss php unterstützen



```
<?php
include ("DeinNewsScript.datei");
?>
```

asp <--- dein server muss asp unterstützen

```
FragMalJemandenDerAspKann
```

SSI ServerSideIncludes <-- muss dein server ebenfalls unterstützen


```
<!--#include virtual="/pfad/zu/DeinNewsScript.datei" -->
```


hoffe ein  wenig geholfen zu haben


----------



## Gimbar (3. Mai 2002)

Ich versuch andauernd, die sitezu uppen, doch leider komm ich net auf meinen Account (scheiss Tripod       )
Link zu site (Beta, aber der php-includebefehl ist enthalten)


----------



## Psyclic (3. Mai 2002)

wäre recht intelligent wenn dein server php unterstützt und du deiner datei die endung .php .php3 .php4 oder .phtml
verpassen würdest


----------



## Gimbar (4. Mai 2002)

Tripod unterstützt doch PHP, oder???


----------



## xxenon (4. Mai 2002)

glaub ich kaum... ich war dort mal vor etwa einem jahr und bin dann weggegangen weil sie kein php unterstützt

greets, xxenon


----------



## Gimbar (5. Mai 2002)

So, ich hab jetzt da hier in meinem HTML Dokumentstehen:
<!-- Menü Tabelle Ende --></td>
<td valign="top"><!-- Haupt Tabelle Anfang -->
<table bgcolor="#FFFFFF" width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0">
<tr>
    <td>
        <table width="100%" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="4" border="0">
<tr>
    <td class="tc"><img src="http://mitglied.lycos.de/multigamerz/HP/images/o2.gif" width=14 height=14 border=0 alt=""> News </td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td class="th" height="400" valign="top">
<p>
<?php
include ("http://mitglied.lycos.de/getta1/pnews/index.php");
 php?>
</td>
</tr>
</table>

</td>
</tr>
</table>

Dann habe ich die Datei unter news.php4 abgespeichert und in den Hauptorndner von minenTripod account geuppt, doch leider is nix passiert...


----------



## xxenon (5. Mai 2002)

also so direkt seh ich keinen fehler...

wie schaut denn die index.php aus?

und bist du sicher dass man php mit *php?>* schließen kann?

mahc doch *<? code ?>*
is ja viel einfahcer =))

aber das sollt eig net das problem sein...

greets, xxenon


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (5. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von xxenon _
> *glaub ich kaum... ich war dort mal vor etwa einem jahr und bin dann weggegangen weil sie kein php unterstützt
> 
> greets, xxenon *





imm moment haben sies...(im safe mode)+mySQL


----------



## xxenon (5. Mai 2002)

jo, hab ich jetzt auch schon gehört...

aber werbung ham die drauf oder?


----------



## Gimbar (5. Mai 2002)

Also, so müsste dat dann aussehen???:
<?php 
include ("http://mitglied.lycos.de/getta1/pnews/index.php"); 
?>


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (5. Mai 2002)

genau so...
oder auch statt _<?php_ einfach _<?_ schreiben.


----------



## Gimbar (5. Mai 2002)

Dann uppe ich hier mal die news.txt (ist nicht das Newsscript!!!)
Die images sind nicht enthalten, ihr sollt mir ja nur sagen, ob der Quellcode richtig ist 
Bidde sagt mir was falsch is!

PS: die Datei hieß vorher news.php4, ich musste sie aber umbennen, weil ich sie sonst nicht hätte uppen dürfen...


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (5. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von xxenon _
> *jo, hab ich jetzt auch schon gehört...
> 
> aber werbung ham die drauf oder? *




auf php pages glaub ich noch net...
dafür ists bei HTML umso schlimmer...


----------

